# rescued a 1 year old G.S.D from a no kill shelter.



## Hammer_Tongs

I have tons of qu to ask. 
my family rescued a G.S.D from a no-kill shelter and I need help in house training her. if she was a lab I would know what to do and how to train her but she is a bit hard-headed and will not listen at all to me, she just turns her head to look the other way. like I was wasting her time with one ear up and the other one down to the side.
her pee smells like acid. she will be seeing the vet on the 31 of this month what should the vet look for? 
she drinks water like a horse is that normal or not?


----------



## Kathrynil

Dogs drink a lot of water. 
About house training: what you should do (if you already haven't) is crate train her. It helps a ton. When you let her out take her to the bathroom immediately outside before she can play. Always monitor her outside of her crate and if she starts using the bathroom, firmly say no and rush her outside, where you can praise her if she finishes up out there. There's a bunch of different methods, but that one has always worked for our dogs. 
I don't have any idea about the acidic smell. But I hope it isn't something bad...Good luck.


----------



## Jax08

Hammer_Tongs said:


> I have tons of qu to ask.
> my family rescued a G.S.D from a no-kill shelter and I need help in house training her. if she was a lab I would know what to do and how to train her but she is a bit hard-headed and will not listen at all to me, she just turns her head to look the other way. like I was wasting her time with one ear up and the other one down to the side.
> her pee smells like acid. she will be seeing the vet on the 31 of this month what should the vet look for?
> she drinks water like a horse is that normal or not?



Excessive drinking is a symptom of a UTI. If her pee also has a terrible smell to it, I would definitely have her checked for that. She may not be hard headed, she might not be able to control it. I would deal with that before coming down on her.

Now, as far as general housebreaking, treat her as if she were a puppy. There isn't a different method for housebreaking across breeds. It's all pretty simple.

General training - give her time to bond with you. Again, they aren't generally hard headed. She doesn't know you. her surroundings are new. She's confused. Let her detox from being in a shelter environment. Then get a trainer.


----------



## Buckelke

Congratulations! 
I agree about the UTI. things that are communicable go though shelters like wildfire. After you get past that you can work on housetraining. (I'm doing it myself). But once they accept being part of your pack and that they are not going back to their previous owner, things will get much better. Lots of praise, lots of cookies, lots of attention. It took Duke a little over a month but he's part of our pack now, they tend to shut down in the shelter. He LOVES belly rubs. And he's going outside. (yah!) You'll see an immediate difference in how she relates to you. Suddenly you have a best friend and playmate. It helps to keep him on a tight schedule with outside time and meals. Duke did that ignoring us thing, too. She's just not 'yours' yet. A dog that is this smart takes time, you have to learn how to so some things her way. Give her time and lots of love. And set a schedule for walks and opportunities to relieve herself.


----------

